# Permanent relocation to Italy?



## Marisa

I would love to hear from anyone who has permanently relocated to Tuscany.
Anything you can offer me from you experience would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Liverpool1953

Marisa said:


> I would love to hear from anyone who has permanently relocated to Tuscany.
> Anything you can offer me from you experience would be greatly appreciated.


Have you moved, or is this still a future activity for you?


----------



## Marisa

Liverpool1953 said:


> Have you moved, or is this still a future activity for you?



We have not moved yet.


----------



## melina

A book you may want to read is Under the Tuscan Sun. Thoroughly enjoyable account by an American woman who bought an old home in Tuscany and renovated it. 
b


----------



## Liverpool1953

*Book suggestion*

Thanks for that, I'll look around. Have you moved yet? How did it go?

Steve


----------



## paulgerrard

Hi
Yes we have moved to Tuscany near Bagni Di Lucca in March this year. Everything going fine but beware Italian Red Tape.


----------



## Liverpool1953

*Issues*

Red tape is a problem, but the flip side is that they do not stress out as much as we have become used to doing.
However, have you tried getting a job yet? That's when the frustration sets in. I'm a truck driver with over 11 years experience. But over here, all the adverts openly declare they will consider only Italian nationals. EU regs do not apply, I've checked!


----------



## Chukkie

*Permanent Move*

I made the move 8 years ago and for all the wonderful things one can say about Italy - the red tape is a nightmare. I am afraid that reading Under the Tuscan Sun won't help you - you need to get sound advice and if it means paying for it, do it. My home page might be start but there are many places to get information. Do your homework.


----------



## TAO

Hello Chukkie and all,
I am thinking of moving to Italy in a year or so. Could you tell me a bit more about the red tape nightmare there? Is it about work? or Tax or...?
How can we get more information? Where to start ? Your help and advices on this will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## maryann

Chukkie said:


> Take a look at the above dot com website. You can blog any questions.


Hi there,
We are touring Calabria starting July 11 thinking we will find the town we will relocate to and buy a home in. Do you have info on red tape and things to watch for? We want to be near the sea, the mountains, not high, and a picturesque colorful area not far form a larger city.
Thanks.
MaryAnn


----------



## maryann

Chukkie said:


> Take a look at the above dot com website. You can blog any questions.



Hi, there,
Which dot com site would you be referring to, please? Also, do lyou know of members who have moved to Calabria. I would just love to speak to them about pros and cons.
Thanks so very much.
MaryAnn


----------

